# London Gtg - Sun August 2nd, Evening



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been looking at my calendar and reading back over all the PMs and Emails Ive had from people who'd like to catch up when im in the UK and ive stuffed myself...  I cant in all seriousness get round to see all my mates in the few short days I have when in the UK, so Ive hit on a solution... how about a get together in London? I know not everyone can easily get there but if youre a few hours away then maybe a train ride is a good plan, and booking early enough would ensure cheap tix using trainline etc... what do you think? Im not sure what you guys usually do or where you go, but im happy to fit in if people want to do this date... I will of course sign some books if people want (you dont have to have me scrawl on your pristine copy tho of course) and i'll write 'Dear Ebay Winner' if you want   :lol:

Anyway, will this work for people?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd love to make it mate but frankly Sydney rail can barely get me out of the City, never mind to London. :tongue2:

How about we meet up for a ruby before you go! 

(yes I know I'm being a smart-arse, whate else do you expect?)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In principle Im in ..

In practice I will have to see, I can probably let you know around 2pm on the 4th


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL @ Neal... I expected nothing less...   Now Im now living closer to you, we can have a beer anytime you like, but not at the CH RSL... eeek. 

Jase... I'll ring the Mrs and get you a Pass 

Rich, cool as


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unfortunately on the only days off I`ve got that week I`ll be with my family casting my Mother`s ashes on Ben Lawers


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got a lot of changes coming up over the next couple of months which means that I can't commit to anything at the moment (not even my best mate's stag do  ) but in theory I'm bang up for it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn a few drop outs already... I can alternatively do Sunday eve instead, better?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Damn a few drop outs already... I can alternatively do Sunday eve instead, better?


Worse, I`ll be heading home with nerves probably shot after spending time with my eldest sister :shocking:

Oh well, it looks like I won`t get to nick (sorry) see the Aquadive 

Probably best for you though Jon, I expect you didn`t want to go home one handed :butcher: :lol:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The 710 and I are planning a summer trip this August

(School vacation time here.) London at this time looks good.

The 710 asks, will there be other partners joining in?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, sorry to hear that mate. would have been good if we could have sorted it  Oh and Mac, I wasnt planning on letting the Aquadive leave this continent... I might have something else for you by then tho :$ 

Alexus, Yeah why not. My Mrs would join us I expect... I dont plan on talking watches all day/night anyway... we're a varied bunch and none of us are one-trick-ponies


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jon I should be good for it :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Just checked the major airlines...where are all these bargains I keep hearing about? YIKES!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Alexus, Yeah why not. My Mrs would join us I expect... I dont plan on talking watches all day/night anyway... we're a varied bunch and none of us are one-trick-ponies


Speak for yourself Jon. There's absolutely no chance of me bringing Mrs T to this G2G or any other for that matter.









I've too much to loose :cry2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Will meet up if I'm not in Italy mate


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool new Phil and Neal 

So to confirm, lt will now most likely be Sunday late arvo / evening for drinks and curry... If we do it Sunday my Mrs will not attend and be off with her sister who is in London that day. i think Sunday is probably better for many people and since its stays light late even tho its a school nite im hoping it wont be a problem. 

Rich, wait a few more weeks, the closer it gets the better the deal. Here we have rubbish deals and then a month before the travel it tumbles, its the new discount structure I think 

Whats the London GTG normal MO?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm working :cry2: but going to try to get cover for that weekend so provisionally count me in! :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Whats the London GTG normal MO?


Depends how many people are going to be there TBH.

Normally we'll meet upstairs at Dirty Dicks pub, opposite Liverpool Street station for some drinks, and then those that want food pop around the corner to the Dil Chad Indian restaurant.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good Stu 

Rich, also sounds good... I will want food... Ive come all that way with a mission to eat good curry and the chance will not be missed  NCON will tell you how hard Ive searched here for a good ole brit ruby, its not easy to find


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I'm working :cry2: but going to try to get cover for that weekend so provisionally count me in! :yes:


Pick me up on the way.. 

Curry :bad:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey you dont like curry... wow... well we'll eat quick


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure i can make it into the smoke......

But can i assume you will be down my way....being it your old stomping ground and all???

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith we will be down your way but as all my family are local weve a full schedule I think, will see what we can do but only have 2 days in the area :/


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Flights confirmed for London, from Seoul.

Looking forward to meeting forummers attending :cheers: .

Alexus


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, sorry to hear that mate. would have been good if we could have sorted it  Oh and Mac, I wasnt planning on letting the Aquadive leave this continent... I might have something else for you by then tho :$
> 
> Alexus, Yeah why not. My Mrs would join us I expect... I dont plan on talking watches all day/night anyway... we're a varied bunch and none of us are one-trick-ponies


Aquadive? h34r: I'll take really good care of it..... and a few other pieces I could mention....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

NCON, I'll leave you the keys to the safety deposit box if you like, now all you need to do is grow a beard like mine, wear glasses and talk a bit more like I do with extra Strewths and Bugga's in the convo 

Alexus, looking forward to meeting you mate 

Edited to add: I have the possibility of bringing along some books and signing them if people want me to, but I need to do a minimum order of 10 to please the publisher. I can get a list going in the sales section if people want (mods, your call). Of course, you dont have to have a book... just bring a thirst


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

ncon said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac, sorry to hear that mate. would have been good if we could have sorted it  Oh and Mac, I wasnt planning on letting the Aquadive leave this continent... I might have something else for you by then tho :$
> ...


I'll kill him if he ever lets go of that Aquadive, it was a gift.

Back on topic I am sorely tempted to fly in as well, but have a big doo on at home that weekend so can't make it, maybe next time eh?

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Aye, it was a good gift too  Its not for sale... never has been 

Damn would be great if you could swing it... its just a simple flight over


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Alexus, Yeah why not. My Mrs would join us I expect... I dont plan on talking watches all day/night anyway... we're a varied bunch and none of us are one-trick-ponies
> ...


That is so true Rich ; same problem here!

However, I am seriously tempted to join. Maybe I'd drop off my 710 at Selfridges, but I doubt they are open on sunday eve  ?

all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jan, it would be great to meet to mate! would be great if you can make it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Little bump to remind you all about this... 

Whos coming?

I am....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be there. what time are you getting there, Jason?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Umm not certain, Ill be driving to the tube station for half 5-6 ish so I recon half 6 ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So far so good


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't 

The 710's off next week and were going away.

Have a good time guys.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup, got a mate's party the night before but should be good for the meet - it's on my way home after all!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be there! :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I start nights on the 2nd so no show for me


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in....

What time is the kickoff at Dirty Dicks?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Flights confirmed for London, from Seoul.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting forummers attending :cheers: .
> 
> Alexus


Now that's what I call forum dedication


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Little bump to remind you all about this...
> 
> Whos coming?
> 
> I am....


What's the venue? :huh:


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

I would but I have family arrangements on the same day...

Perhaps next time!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Little bump to remind you all about this...
> ...


Im assuming Dirty Dicks near Lverpool Street again, then the curry house round the corner?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't make this due to prior commitments, but would have loved to have caught up with some people from here.

Have a good night all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have we got a quorum yet?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> Have we got a quorum yet?


Yeah, I reckon,,,

Im bringing Tim ( In_denial ) and I count Rich, Stu, Mike and John.

Anyone else?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stu's arriving at my house around 3pm and we're aiming to get there between 5.30 - 6pm. See you all later :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As if I need to say, bring your 8 day Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The trains are their usual Sunday nightmare :bb:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Would love to make it, shame Altrincham is so far away. Oh well have a good evening guys, I'll just console myself with Top Gear and Louis Theroux


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Turns out I might make it, it's practically on my way home... Probably worth popping into Dirty Dicks, do you think you'll still be there later on? Presumably you'll still be there or in Brick Lane for a curry  .

Is there a number I can phone later on?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a good evening gents.

Have a drink for me!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Enjoy yourselves drooling over each others watches.......still got a houseful of drunken young adults here (sons birthday party last night) will be ferrying them around all today :drinks: :cheers: :alcoholic: :bad: :lazy2:

:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Carshalton to Sutton on a "rail replacement" bus, then a train from Sutton to West Croydon, tram from West Croydon to East Croydon, train to London Bridge and fnally the tube to Liverpool Street :blink: The return is the tube to London Bridge, train to Norwood, then train to Sutton and finally a train to Carshalton.

During the week I can get a train direct to Farringdon then three stops on the tube to Liverpool Street :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blapto said:


> Turns out I might make it, it's practically on my way home... Probably worth popping into Dirty Dicks, do you think you'll still be there later on? Presumably you'll still be there or in Brick Lane for a curry  .
> 
> Is there a number I can phone later on?


Phone number sent


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Here a bit early, though I'm getting a train out at 1813. Just confused a poor man who happened to be wearing a sea dweller...


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh well, back from holiday just in time to miss this.

If I see any well-watched people asleep in doorways when I go to work on Monday morning I'll wake you up gently.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So then guys, spill the beans


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was a great evening.....

There was me and Tim, JonW , Mike (Zessa) Rich (Toshi) Stu Davies, John (Jot) and Blapto was a early appearance but had to leave before most got there, he had a chat with JonW and Mike I think....

When I got there with Tim I saw Jon and Mike in one corner and then got a shout by Stu and Rich in another, they had been there for a while but had forgot to wear the carnation to be noticed by the others 

Couple of drinks then at 5 to 9 went to the curry house which shuts at 9 on a Sunday  they still let us in though 

It was a very nice evening and a couple of really nice watches were passed around, Rich's new Panerai 8 day was lovely as was Johns blue dial Speedmaster , Mkes anniversary dialed SMF300 was a rarity I was glad to have seen 

As always the evening went too quickly but there will be others......

Dont ask about the belt that was passed around h34r:

We sank to new levels of geekability with that one


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh JEEZ! I can see a "Belt Forum" starting up! :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Dont ask about the belt that was passed around h34r:
> 
> We sank to new levels of geekability with that one


I didn't understand the bit about using vinegar on the buckle


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

What, no pictures?! :lol:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anybody thought about an RLT lapel pin or whatever the name is these days- would be good for meetings or a topic of conversation in the pub or come to think a chat up line?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Dont ask about the belt that was passed around h34r:
> 
> We sank to new levels of geekability with that one


Hmmm I'll take a wild stab in the dark... One of Rich's creations? :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Dont ask about the belt that was passed around h34r:
> ...


No, me neither :huh:

:lol:


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you branched into belts Rich??? :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a great time, ace.

It's a sod but I am not in the UK 'til tomorrow so missed the GTG.

I think I know what the belt bit is (Jon we forgot to refinish it). It's a Damascus belt buckle that is rather aggressively etched to reveal the layers of steel. I had one too and refinished it by grinding and polishing it back to smooth and then bringing out the pattern by a nice slow and gentle etch with white vinegar.

Original finish, cool but a bit 'woodgrainy'










Refinished, much nicer to my eye's.










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Arrgh,

forum is being slow so I got a double post. here's a vinegar shot! rather than the same post again.










Andy

edited to remove double post


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm, belts.. sort of glad i missed that one.. :lol:

Decent turn out.. :rltb:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

foztex said:


> Arrgh,
> 
> here's a vinegar shot! .


 















It's not that sort of a forum :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mutley said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Arrgh,
> ...


I am glad somebody else thought that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> When I got there with Tim I saw Jon and Mike in one corner and then got a shout by Stu and Rich in another, they had been there for a while but had forgot to wear the carnation to be noticed by the others





jasonm said:


> Rich's new Panerai 8 day was lovely as was Johns blue dial Speedmaster , Mkes anniversary dialed SMF300 was a rarity I was glad to have seen


Y'all couldn't recognize one another by looking at the watches? :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought that too but maybe a London pub isnt the place to start looking closely at peoples wrists h34r:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Back to the green green grass of home!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It never took you all this time to get there!

Trouble at immigration?

Couldnt pronounce Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch correctly? h34r:


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I thought that too but maybe a London pub isnt the place to start looking closely at peoples wrists h34r:


Yes, I terrified someone who just happened to be wearing a sea dweller. Probably thought I was going to hang about outside the pub and wait for him.

Sorry about the flying visit, things just aligned such that I had an hour or two to kill around Liverpool St and a train to catch at 1813. Nice to be able to put faces to two names though!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I thought that too but maybe a London pub isnt the place to start looking closely at peoples wrists h34r:


It would be worse in a Brighton pub. :blink:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> It never took you all this time to get there!
> 
> Trouble at immigration?
> 
> Couldnt pronounce Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch correctly? h34r:


Well as I'm soooo tight I drove back via Oxford and Worcester to save on the bridge fare! :rltb:

Ahhhhhh Wikipedia and I can actually... :lol:

Great night chaps - I seriously was worried when Jon whipped his belt off tho'


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a quick thanks to everyone that pitched for the evening.

Great to put some faces to the names.

Saw some real gems....and the PloProf.....mmmm niiiice... :lol:

Shame I missed the curry, perhaps next time.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great to meet you too Mike


----------

